# Trek/Bontrager Questions



## JGD (Jul 29, 2004)

I wonder if anyone out there can help me. I'm planning on coming to the US in December (for a very short period) and I'd like to buy a Madone 5.9. I'm hoping to sort it all out with a good bike shop in advance.

My questions are:

When will the 2005 models be out? If so will I be able to get my hands on one?

Are there any significant improvements on 2004(I'm aware of the change in the aero down-tube that saves 50g but not much else)?

Will Bontrager Race X-Lite Carbons be better than Triple X Lites for triathlons and time trials?


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

According to my LBS, they should be getting the new models in within the next month. If you will let everybody know what part of the country you will be visiting, perhaps one of the forum members in that town could put you onto a good shop in that city. A lot of the bigger shops have websites and you could email them directly with any further specific questions concerning the model you are interested in. Hope you enjoy your visit to the States.


----------



## trbogti (Aug 22, 2004)

My LBS got the '05 Madone 5.2s in last week, so maybe the 5.9s aren't too far off.


----------

